# Anyone have af's like a week apart?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

I just had my 3rd ppaf on Jan 6th... Friday night I had lower back pain/tummy/leg cramps the same as I do before af and (tmi) on Saturday morning we bd'd & when I went pee after there was like "old" blood aka reddish/brown stuff which is what I usually have right before af.... I stopped in at the clinic on the way home from my son's swimming lessons yesterday to get checked out as I was bleeding as much as I do when I have my af & the cramps were getting really bad.... Dr. said that I could have been pg & miscarried, but he thinks that my hormones are just messed up & I'm having another af really early & to just treat it like af & if it lasts longer then normal af come back...







Has anyone else had this happen to them?

FYI: I'm still breastfeeding my 13 month old ds a couple times a day if that makes any difference...

http://forums.ovusoft.com/chart.asp?...rted%20cowgirl


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you considered spotting related to ovulation? If I read the chart you posted correctly, you're getting cramps and bleeding right when your cervix is soft and open... As far as I know, spotting during ovulation is pretty common! Usually ovulation-related bleeding doesn't last very long, or become heavy. HTH!


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommal* 
Have you considered spotting related to ovulation? If I read the chart you posted correctly, you're getting cramps and bleeding right when your cervix is soft and open... As far as I know, spotting during ovulation is pretty common! Usually ovulation-related bleeding doesn't last very long, or become heavy. HTH!

Yes.... One one hand it seems like it could be ovulation related due to my cervix being the softest and more open then I've ever felt it, being about the time I would expect to o & the fact that (tmi) the blood is very mucusy ( I use a diva cup and when I try to empty it it's to sticky to run out) One the other hand my cramps are worse then when I had my af & they have lasted for more days then usual, temps haven't changed more then .1 and while it's not as much blood as af it's a lot more then I'd consider spotting...( though I've only had spotting once and it would have been about a week later that I got pg...) So I don't know what to think...
--


----------

